# Haut-parleur désactivé



## axelle44 (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier (où j'avais branché mes écouteurs iphone sur mon MBP), je n'ai plus de son sur mon MBP, sauf si j'y rebranche des écouteurs. 
D'ailleurs, lorsque je débranche les écouteurs, l'icône du son en haut à droite est grisée (je n'ai pas la main dessus). Et dans les préférences système, dans les périphériques audio externe, pas de trace de mes hauts-parleurs ...
Au secours ! Comment rétablir le son sans avoir à brancher des écouteurs ??
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Astro25 (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu le même problème sur mon MBP.
J'ai cru comprendre que c'était du à la prise jack, quand on laissait trop longtemps un câble branché.
Pour ma part, j'ai redémarré le Mac, et j'ai inséré puis retiré plusieurs fois le jack, et le son a fini par revenir !
Essayer ça ne coûte rien !

Cordialement,


----------



## axelle44 (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.

Je viens d'essayer à plusieurs reprises (j'avais déjà redémarré le MBP + réparé les autorisations) ; ça ne marche pas ... 

NB : je ne me sers que rarement des écouteurs, donc ça ne peut pas être parce que je les ai laissés branchés trop longtemps.

Je suis allée voir sur l'assistance d'Apple et la page ci-dessous n'est pas très engageante : 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1574?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

En effet, je vois l'imprime écran montré au paragraphe 4 et l'on m'invite donc à contacter l'assistance d'Apple ...

Au secours, quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour moi ?

Merci !


----------



## JeffZeze (30 Octobre 2012)

Est-ce que tu as une lumière rouge émise par le port casque ?

Je crois que ça vient du fait que le port Jack est aussi une sortie optique. La solution est généralement de retirer et remettre le jack jusqu'à ce que la lumière ne soit plus émise.

Ca m'est arrivé pour la première fois en quatre ans il y'a quelques mois, j'ai flippé !


----------



## axelle44 (30 Octobre 2012)

Eh bien oui, j'ai en effet vu une lumière rouge en sortie de ma prise jack.

Par contre, j'ai essayé déjà pas mal de fois de déconnecter / reconnecter le connecteur mais rien n'y fait .... Tu as fait ça combien de fois avant que ça ne remarche ?

Moi c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive alors que j'ai mon MBP depuis un peu plus de 2 ans. 
Et franchement, je commence aussi à flipper ...
Je suppose qu'à part essayer et réessayer le truc que tu donnes, il n'y a pas d'autre solution ??


----------



## Astro25 (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Il peut être intéressant d'essayer de faire bouger la languette du jack avec un cure-dents, de manière très précautionneuse bien sûr !
Bon courage !


----------



## JeffZeze (30 Octobre 2012)

Oui je crois que c'est déconseillé au cure dent. 

Je t'invites à regarder là : 
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-son-diode-rouge-prise-jack-allumee-582272.html
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/voyant-rouge-bizarre-285538.html

Moi quand ça m'était arrivé, deux trois essais de brancher/débrancher un jack avait suffit à remettre en état normal...


----------



## axelle44 (30 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai lu attentivement les discussions que vous m'avez indiquées. Ca fait du bien de ne pas se sentir seule ... 

Néanmoins, ça ne règle pas mon problème. Le voyant rouge est toujours allumé ! 
J'ai essayé de passer délicatement un cure-dents à l'intérieur de la prise jack mais ça n'y a rien changé. Faut-il appuyer au fond ? Ou bien le tourner ?

Sinon j'ai aussi essayé avec un autre casque (les écouteurs de mon iPhone) mais là non plus, ça ne marche pour le moment pas. 

C'est grave docteur .... ??


----------



## JeffZeze (30 Octobre 2012)

Comme je t'ai dit, moi j'ai réussi à le régler assez rapidement donc je n'ai pas connu la version longue du problème. Je te conseille de la persevérance et de la délicatesse, pour le reste on peut pas faire grand chose pour toi...


----------



## Astro25 (30 Octobre 2012)

Idem que pour JeffZeze, j'y suis arrivé à force de persévérance et d'attention.
J'ai pris la fiche jack, je l'ai tournée, retournée, enlevée, remise, et au bout d'un certain nombre d'essais, ça a finit par fonctionner...
Courage !


----------



## axelle44 (30 Octobre 2012)

Grande nouveauté ce soir : il n'y a plus la lumière rouge !

Par contre, ce n'est pas pour autant que les hauts-parleurs fonctionnent ... Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?


----------



## Astro25 (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ca devrait dire que le Mac a bien repéré qu'il n'y a plus de connecteur logé dans le port jack...
Est-ce que les hauts-parleurs fonctionnent dorénavant ?


----------



## axelle44 (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Eh bien non, malheureusement ça ne fonctionne toujours pas ...
J'ai essayé du coup de remettre les écouteurs pour voir si ça marchait avec, et la lumière rouge s'est de nouveau rallumée ! 
J'ai réessayé de plusieurs fois rentrer/sortir le jack mais rien n'y fait, la lumière est allumée ! 
Au secours ! Aurais-tu une solution miracle pour moi ?


----------



## Astro25 (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Malheureusement, on ne trouve pas grand chose sur ce problème sur Internet...
Il faudrait voir avec un revendeur Apple, puisque le problème persiste. C'est peut-être un problème matériel.
Le Mac est-il encore sous garantie ?


----------



## axelle44 (2 Novembre 2012)

Oui, j'avais aussi pas mal cherché avant de poster mon message, et il s'avère qu'à part passer ses soirées à connecter/déconnecter les écouteurs, il n'y a pas beaucoup de solutions ...

Mon MBP a plus de 3 ans, c'est donc totalement cramé pour la garantie ; sans parler du fait qu'avec l'obsolescence programmée, je me sens totalement désoeuvrée devant ce bug scandaleux ...
Je sens donc que je vais me retourner vers l'ultime solution : acheter des hauts-parleurs USB (sur Le Bon Coin ??) .... Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## JeffZeze (2 Novembre 2012)

axelle44 a dit:


> Oui, j'avais aussi pas mal cherché avant de poster mon message, et il s'avère qu'à part passer ses soirées à connecter/déconnecter les écouteurs, il n'y a pas beaucoup de solutions ...
> 
> Mon MBP a plus de 3 ans, c'est donc totalement cramé pour la garantie ; sans parler du fait qu'avec l'obsolescence programmée, je me sens totalement désoeuvrée devant ce bug scandaleux ...
> Je sens donc que je vais me retourner vers l'ultime solution : acheter des hauts-parleurs USB (sur Le Bon Coin ??) .... Qu'en penses-tu ?



Pas sûr que ça soit un coup de l'obsolescence programmée. Personellement, ça m'est arrivé pour la première fois alors que mon ordi allait sur ses quatre ans. Avant je n'utilisais que rarement des écouteurs et prises jack sur mon ordinateur...

Moi je privilégierai la persévérance ! Essaye déjà de le remettre dans l'état "lumière rouge éteinte" et ensuite essaye d'aller voir dans les Préférences Sons ce qui s'y passe !


----------



## Astro25 (2 Novembre 2012)

Acheter des hauts-parleurs pour un MBP pour remplacer ceux intégrés, c'est quand même moyen !
Je pense que le problème doit bien avoir une solution plus pratique.
Quand tu branches des écouteurs, le son est bien là n'est-ce-pas ?

Si à force de persévérance rien ne marche, il faudra peut-être consulter le service client Apple, pour savoir si ce problème est répertorié.

Mais je pense que le problème devrait bien finir par se résoudre ! 
J'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai effectué dans mon cas la man&#339;uvre avec un jack de qualité normale (style écouteurs d'iPod), puis avec un autre de meilleure facture (si je me souviens bien, doré à l'or fin). Si tu as ce genre de connecteur, ça ne coûte rien d'essayer !

Bon courage !


----------



## axelle44 (2 Novembre 2012)

JeffZeze a dit:


> Essaye déjà de le remettre dans l'état "lumière rouge éteinte" et ensuite essaye d'aller voir dans les Préférences Sons ce qui s'y passe !



Il se trouve que ce soir, la lumière rouge est éteinte. Dans les préférences sons, en sortie, il y a marqué "sortie numérique : port de sortie numérique optique" et "le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable sur le périphérique sélectionné". 
Donc pas de mention des hauts-parleurs ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------




Astro25 a dit:


> Acheter des hauts-parleurs pour un MBP pour remplacer ceux intégrés, c'est quand même moyen !
> Je pense que le problème doit bien avoir une solution plus pratique.
> Quand tu branches des écouteurs, le son est bien là n'est-ce-pas ?


Oui je suis bien d'accord pour les hauts-parleurs USB, je n'y suis pas encore ... ! 
Je te confirme que quand je branche les écouteurs, le son est bien présent. C'est quand j'enlève la prise jack que ça ne fonctionne plus. Or, c'est gênant quand par exemple, je veux regarder une vidéo à plusieurs ...


----------



## Astro25 (2 Novembre 2012)

Là il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe : pourquoi les hauts-parleurs n'apparaissent pas ?? 
Théoriquement tu devrais avoir une fenêtre de la sorte : 



Et là, tu dois pouvoir sélectionner les hauts-parleurs... 

Avec tes écouteurs, ça devrait faire plus ou moins ça :


----------



## axelle44 (3 Novembre 2012)

Nous sommes bien d'accord : c'est bizarre mais je crois que c'est le cas  de toutes les autres personnes qui ont le même problème que moi. 

J'ai mis dans un album les deux images que j'ai (avec ou sans prise jack branchée)
http://forums.macg.co/members/axelle44/albums/preferences-sons-676451/

(Désolée, je n'arrive pas à les publier dans les message !) 

En tous les cas, ce matin la lumière rouge n'est plus présente, mais malheureusement les hauts-parleurs ne fonctionnent toujours pas.


----------



## Astro25 (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Désolé, je ne peux pas voir tes images...
Tu peux utiliser ce site, ça devrait marcher : http://www.hostingpics.net/

Sinon, j'essaie de regarder dans les configurations comment faire, mais je n'ai pour l'instant pas de réponse...


----------



## axelle44 (3 Novembre 2012)

J'ai essayé par le site que tu m'as indiqué et voilà : 

Image des préférences sons sans le jack branché




Avec le jack branché : 




Merci en tous cas pour ce lien, car j'ai appris quelque chose !


----------



## Astro25 (3 Novembre 2012)

Merci ! J'ai donc pu voir tes images.
Apple explique ceci : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1574?viewlocale=fr_FR Donc rien de nouveau.

La seule solution que je vois serait de persévérer avec un curre-dents ou un jack : cf. http://forum.mac4ever.com/probleme-reglage-volume-sur-macbook-pro-t38934.html
Cependant, ma préférence va au jack, en essayant de le faire jouer un peu horizontalement et verticalement en sortant le connecteur.
A force, ça devrait tout de même marcher !

P.S : Lorsque la lumière rouge était éteinte, tu as regardé si du côté logiciel tout allait bien ? Par exemple les permissions du disque (& vérification du disque) ?


----------



## axelle44 (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si tu as fait quelque chose à distance (envoyé des ondes positives, allumé un cierge ou autre ... ) mais ...
CA MARCHE !!!

Donc, je ne mets plus jamais de jack dans la prise et normalement, ça devrait tenir ...

Blague à part, si jamais ça se reproduit, je saurai qu'il n'y a pas 36 000 solutions : il faut être patiente .... 

En tous les cas merci à tous pour vos conseils, et spécialement à Astro25.


----------



## Astro25 (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Mais de rien ! Je t'en prie. C'est bien de savoir que mes incantations ont marché 

Bravo à toi pour ta patience !


----------



## guizmonium242 (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai moi aussi ce problème, et j'ai aussi essayé toutes les solutions lues (insérer / retirer maintes fois un connecteur jack, bourinner avec un cure dent, réparer les autorisations, remettre à zéro la pram, ...)

Le truc, c'est que je sais que la carte son et les HP ne sont pas défectueux, car j'ai le son de démarrage dans les HP et je peux écouter ce que je veux avec un casque.

Je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas un moyen logiciel pour que l'ordi "oublie" qu'il a cette sortie optique (sur pc, ça pourrait être un pilote à virer ou le bios à modifier) et bascule sur les hauts parleurs ... ?

Pour info, c'est sur un MB blanc de 2008.

Merci !


----------

